# Boot Camp, Windows and No Internet Connectivity



## askn (Oct 8, 2005)

I've recently got my hands a new 17" Mac Book Pro with all the bells and whistles - 2GB RAM, 2.4 GHz Intel processor, 160 GB Hard drive, etc.

Any way, something weird is happening. I was at work (while this is a work laptop, IT has not gotten their hands on it so I have full admin access) I installed Boot Camp 1.3 followed by Windows XP Pro SP2. Once installed, I was able to connect the the internet - no problem.

I get home and the issues arise. While I can access the internet when I boot up using OS X, when I boot up using Windows XP, I can't access the internet. I have a D-Link 625, 300n wireless router but have not had trouble accessing the Internet from it using either my Dell desktop or my wife's Dell laptop. Windows XP sees the router and connects to the router but no internet. I went to Tools - Internet Options - connections - LAN Settings - and checked the automatically detect box but still, nothing. I even tried connecting the computer using a cable - nothing.

Any idea what the problem could be and how to fix it?


----------



## pjhutch (Aug 23, 2005)

Open a command prompt and run IPCONFIG /ALL. You need the following for Internet access: IP Address, Gateway IP, DNS IP.
For example, your PC IP Address could be 10.0.0.5 and your Gateway and DNS could be your Router/Modem e.g. 10.0.0.2


----------

